# Fisher Extreme V Stainless 8.5 Full Setup CT



## bran1har (Nov 23, 2014)

Selling fisher stainless extreme v 8.5ft full setup for 08 chevy. Have everything brackets, wiring, control etc. A few things it needs, cutting edge probably has another season left on it, cotter pin on the jack came off, and the plastic cover on the pump back came off, otherwise everything works as it should. Asking $4200obo for everything. Located in Easton, CT 06612. Call 203-727-0935. Thanks


----------

